
How I Hacked the Affordable Care Act to Save $10,000 - aronsemle
http://www.upbed.co/blog/how-i-hacked-the-affordable-care-act-to-save-10000
======
masonic
There are several misinterpretations here, not the least of which is confusing
Medicare with Medicaid.

------
viburnum
I'm confused. What was the hack?

